# New Member In Va



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

Just bought a outback 310bhs in mid october. This is our first camper and on our second trip out we were told to by another outback owner to sign up for this web site. So just wanted to say hello and im glad to be an outback owner


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Just bought a outback 310bhs in mid october. This is our first camper and on our second trip out we were told to by another outback owner to sign up for this web site. So just wanted to say hello and im glad to be an outback owner


Hello and welcome to the site....Nice camper by the way


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Outstanding ! Another Virginia Outbacker.







Welcome Greg.
Which Virginia state park is your favorite ?

Enjoy !


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to a great community!!!


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

Tyvekcat said:


> Outstanding ! Another Virginia Outbacker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well we have only had it a couple of weeks so we have only been out twice once to hershey pa and once to jellystone campground in luray va. We really liked the campground in luray and are planning to go back the weekend of nov 21 they said it is the last weekend the jumping pillow will be open after that they start shutting everything down. I also want to go back to hershey for the hershey park at christmas they actually have alot of their rides open.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome Greg! We've had ours about 8 months and you've already camped about as much as we did! We did make it down to VA this summer and just love it there!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us!

Enjoy your new Outback and this site.

Mark


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome just joined myself a week ago and found it to be a great group of people here.

We are not far from Hershey what camp ground are you staying in?

Glad to have you here.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers! Where in VA are you from? I used to live in Chesapeake.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard the Greatest Forum On Earth!


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Welcome just joined myself a week ago and found it to be a great group of people here.
> 
> We are not far from Hershey what camp ground are you staying in?
> 
> Glad to have you here.


 We stayed at the conwago campground but when we go back we want to stay at highmeadows campground


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

Joe/GA said:


> Welcome to Outbackers! Where in VA are you from? I used to live in Chesapeake.


Front Royal Va


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Welcome to Outbackers! Where in VA are you from? I used to live in Chesapeake.


Front Royal Va
[/quote]

And what color interior did you get??? Have you started Modding??


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Welcome to Outbackers! Where in VA are you from? I used to live in Chesapeake.


Front Royal Va
[/quote]

And what color interior did you get??? Have you started Modding??
[/quote]
No mods yet and we got the havana interior


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Welcome to Outbackers! Where in VA are you from? I used to live in Chesapeake.


Front Royal Va
[/quote]

And what color interior did you get??? Have you started Modding??
[/quote]
No mods yet and we got the havana interior
[/quote]

Nice!! Sydmeg1012 on this forum has that interior, i have the fern interior (loos like it is not available anymore)


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> Welcome just joined myself a week ago and found it to be a great group of people here.
> 
> We are not far from Hershey what camp ground are you staying in?
> 
> Glad to have you here.


 We stayed at the conwago campground but when we go back we want to stay at highmeadows campground
[/quote]
Highmeadows is a nice campground and great for going to Hershey Park.

Only thing we didnt like about it was the trains going past the campground. Other then that great place.


----------

